# Soundcard suggestions with headphone amp?



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking for a new soundcard to replace my Xonar DX. Has to have integrated headphone amp to drive my AKG 701 cans as I currently use a cheap tube amp though am pissed off with the interference I get with this. 

Looking at Xonar D2X/XDT though also open to other options, max spend is £100 ($150)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.head-fi.org/f/46/computer-audio

You will get answers faster there.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 24, 2012)

The upgrade to the sound quality will be minor but you could for a Essence ST/STX with some better op-amps on it. I think there will be more to gain by upgrading to a proper heaphone amplifer than upgrading the sound card. 

Like getting a little dot or matrix or other reasonably priced amplifier.

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 24, 2012)

ASUS, Auzentech, or HT Omega. I have heard some people have issues with ASUS' drivers though. 

Head-fi is where you want to be. Lots of knowledge floating around there.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 24, 2012)

Not Auzentech if you want ANY support and NOT being stuck with one revision of a driver for two years. I dare you. Don't touch that!!


----------

